# HUGE Japanese Frog Fortress



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Has anyone seen this guy's frog room!? 

http://biol1.bio.nagoya-u.ac.jp:8001/~s ... groom.html 

This guy says on his sight that darts aren't yet popular in japan, so my question is how the heck he got his hands on so many pums, histros, and lehmnii? This guy is totally nuts, in a good way of course. I would very much like to meet (and rob) this guy!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya nice site, and great pics.



xjokerx said:


> Has anyone seen this guy's frog room!?
> 
> http://biol1.bio.nagoya-u.ac.jp:8001/~s ... groom.html
> 
> This guy says on his sight that darts aren't yet popular in japan, so my question is how the heck he got his hands on so many pums, histros, and lehmnii? This guy is totally nuts, in a good way of course. I would very much like to meet (and rob) this guy!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I stumbled upon that site not too long ago and almost creamed my pants... sorry...minds always in the gutter...lol.

If I remember correctly he had his tads in a pond, which is an awesome idea. 

Justin


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

andersonii85 said:


> I stumbled upon that site not too long ago and almost creamed my pants... sorry...minds always in the gutter...lol.
> 
> If I remember correctly he had his tads in a pond, which is an awesome idea.
> 
> Justin


HAHAHAHAHA ROFL thats hilarious. I'd have to say your right though, it is every frogger's wet dream...But with so many frogs you have to ask yourself, does he still enjoy them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Personally it looks too sterile to me.... like where do you sit down and stare at the frogs and enjoy them? It might as well be a shoe closet with each shoe in its own cubby hole. 

-tad


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

tad604 said:


> Personally it looks too sterile to me.... like where do you sit down and stare at the frogs and enjoy them? It might as well be a shoe closet with each shoe in its own cubby hole.
> 
> -tad


Tad,

I always enjoy your responses. Always so tongue in cheek. Anyway, how do you mean sterile? What would your ideal frog room look like?

Justin


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Hmmm, well it would probably have a hot tub, playstation, and naked supermodels feeding me fruit as I watch my obnoxiously large home theater. oh and i guess a couple frogs...

Seriously though, I don't think there is a way to configure such a large frog room so that you could enjoy everytank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

I dont know how my ideal frog room would be... I'm not sure I would have a frog room perse, well I'm sure the guy has display tanks elsewhere in his house for the reason of enjoyment. Still the room there reminded me of a warehouse (useful for maximizing out put of frogs I'm sure). Something that might be nice would be a centrally located frog room where the walls are made out of racks and any "background" would be more of a sideground (so as not to obstruct the view from the back or front, just the tanks to the sides). All the openings could easily be accessed from inside the room (making feeding them all relatively easy). Then you could have four other rooms each with a "wall 'o' frog tanks" Art studio, living room, ?bedroom?, library? well you get the idea.

Still everything in that room looked too uniform. I would want some irregularities in the tank shapes... 

Whenever I have a chance to build my own house maybe I'll try to incorporate something like this... Though I really dont have that many frogs.


-Tad


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Tad, 

I totally understand what you are saying. It can get a little impersonal. 

But, you need to remember 2 things. 1. This guy is in Japan - space is really tight there. The size of his frog room is bigger than a lot of people's entire homes/apartments. 2. When you are dealing with such a large number of frogs & offspring, the more you can standardize things, the more time you will have to actually enjoy your animals & other potential hobbys.

I know Sarah and I are always moving our frogs around trying to get the best use of the space. Standard sizes and setups are necessary to do this. 

Just wanted to give a breeder's point of view. He looks like he has made very efficient use of his space. Only think I would do differently is have enough room in the middle to put a chair!

btw Justin, I didn't cream my pants but I think my heart skipped a beat when I first saw his frog room :wink: 




tad604 said:


> Personally it looks too sterile to me.... like where do you sit down and stare at the frogs and enjoy them? It might as well be a shoe closet with each shoe in its own cubby hole.
> 
> -tad


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

I was looking at entirely from the perspective of just a frog owner/hobbyist /whatever. As far as breeding goes it looks kinda like a laboratory, which would be good for breeding (and hence my sterile comment). I'm sure he's got display tanks elsewhere. I'd like to think it'd be possible to combine the function and form while making an efficient use of space. I'm really liking the idea of converting an area (corner)of a large room (living room, rec room, some space that gets used) with floor to ceiling shelves/racks, finishing the "outside" to look like a wall with built in vivariums, and leaving the backside open so it looks like a typical rack/shelf.  I think it would be particularly interesting if it just wasnt the corner in one large room, but provided walls to two different rooms. 

-tad


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Hi*

Has anyone contacted this guy before? He has been in the hobby for a long time. Has he attended any shows?
Dave


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Tad,

That would be pretty cool!

M


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

tad604 said:


> I was looking at entirely from the perspective of just a frog owner/hobbyist /whatever. As far as breeding goes it looks kinda like a laboratory, which would be good for breeding (and hence my sterile comment). I'm sure he's got display tanks elsewhere. I'd like to think it'd be possible to combine the function and form while making an efficient use of space. I'm really liking the idea of converting an area (corner)of a large room (living room, rec room, some space that gets used) with floor to ceiling shelves/racks, finishing the "outside" to look like a wall with built in vivariums, and leaving the backside open so it looks like a typical rack/shelf. I think it would be particularly interesting if it just wasnt the corner in one large room, but provided walls to two different rooms.
> 
> -tad


Tad, 

I can dig that. I was just trying to figure out in what way did you think his setup was sterile. Being that he had so many frogs my guess is that he is one of Japan's largest breeders. The hobby over there is really different. I had a friend who was a cop over there and he said that it is more of an artform for most people. I would really like to see more international hobbyists on the boards here...just to get opinions on our frog setups and rooms.

Glass walls kick ass! Personally, I would just want a few large displays in my house and then have a greenhouse attached to my kitchen or something. A full moving stream that originates from a water fall going down the center and free range frogs. Heating, cooling, misters, fans, the works......ah, someday. Did I mention the hammock where I'll smoke my cohiba's?

Justin


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

After I win the lotto I plan on doing something similiar  I'm not sure about the free range frogs, but I think a nice sized green house with a stream/pond completely done up like a miniature Amazon rainforest would be neat. 

By sterile, I meant to neat/orderly too much like a factory and less like a living space. 


-tad


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

*"sterile" frogroom.*

if you were to look at sean stewert's frogroom it looks like that, or very close. plus a;lot of the other big names in the frog world.
i am sure there are alot of people who wish they had this "sterile" frogroom. i wish i had half of this room. if you were to read he has frogs and geckos that are the critter control running loose eating all the stray bugs.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the way that he humidifies the entire room as well as the individual enclosures, just like many of the large zoos and NAIB do. It is cool that he raises cannabilistic tads communially too, it is just a shame that you cannot see more detail in those pictures of the rearing pools. I have thought about trying this many times before. 
Ed


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I dont see why some of you are making a big deal of how he doesnt like the room, i dont blame him. Each frogger might have a different preference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

It's a nice website but you can't enlarge any of the pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

I know him who is friends of mine.
Now he almost stopped breeding but he ran a webshop about reptiles food.
Check below

http://www2.wbs.ne.jp/~tamamizu/

If you can't read,ask me.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I've seen pics of many large breeders' and zoos' frog rooms. This guy's room looks opulent by comparison. Patrick Neibors showed some pics of his frog room before NWFF and joked that he has stock in the Sterilite company. When you have a lot of frogs and not much space, then asthetics is a secondary concern.

By any accounts, his room is amazing.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Personally, I prefer the uniformity of racks of same sized enclosures as opposed to a 20 Long here, and a 40 high there. For a breeder I think his setup is fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Like I said I guess it seems more like a factory than a living space to me. 

Asthetically speaking I find the uniformity unappealing. I gues as far as breeding goes it might be better, but even then I would think different frogs/ different "demands" so some variance would be beneficial.


----------



## grech (Sep 15, 2005)

the link to his site doesnt seem to be working

what the adress for the whole site (not that particular page - the root page) please?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Seems to work fine for me...


-Tad


----------



## grech (Sep 15, 2005)

it worked off another pc, cool site


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

wow... just... wow. I hope he needs to adopt somebody...


----------

